# Printable WCF bible insert



## Edm (Jan 1, 2018)

hi,
I would like to print a copy of the WCF to place in the back of my travel bible. Does anyone have a copy or idea of where to find one suitable for this? Most that I am finding are over 100 pages long and have a ton of notes, which is fine, but not for this project.

Thanks


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 1, 2018)

I have the WCF on my website without any notes.

http://www.semperreformanda.com/creeds/the-westminster-confession-of-faith/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edm (Jan 1, 2018)

Thank you. That is what I need. Now if I can figure out how to make it print in landscape mode I think I'll be good.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 1, 2018)

Edm said:


> hi,
> I would like to print a copy of the WCF to place in the back of my travel bible. Does anyone have a copy or idea of where to find one suitable for this? Most that I am finding are over 100 pages long and have a ton of notes, which is fine, but not for this project.
> 
> Thanks


Buy a cheap hardback version of a bible that contains the confessions (e.g., SOTR, RSB). Then use a scapel to cut it out of the back. Then carefully staple the pages and place scotch tape over the staples on both sides of the booklet. Ta da! You now have something nice (and thin) to insert. This is the method I have used often.


----------



## JimmyH (Jan 1, 2018)

A handy version of the Westminster Shorter Catechism is available from BOT in booklet form. Easily stuck in the zipper pocket of a Bible cover. 
https://banneroftruth.org/us/store/theology/shorter-catechism/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ZackF (Jan 1, 2018)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Buy a cheap hardback version of a bible that contains the confessions (e.g., SOTR, RSB). Then use a scapel to cut it out of the back. Then carefully staple the pages and place scotch tape over the staples on both sides of the booklet. Ta da! You now have something nice (and thin) to insert. This is the method I have used often.



Totally redneck man!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 1, 2018)

ZackF said:


> Totally redneck man!


I'll see your redneck and raise with:

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/how-many-bibles-do-you-regularly-use.94541/page-2#post-1154078


----------



## ZackF (Jan 2, 2018)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> I'll see your redneck and raise with:
> 
> https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/how-many-bibles-do-you-regularly-use.94541/page-2#post-1154078



Is there such thing as dueling bibles?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerRay (Jan 2, 2018)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> I'll see your redneck and raise with:
> 
> https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/how-many-bibles-do-you-regularly-use.94541/page-2#post-1154078


Could you post some pictures of your bible?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 2, 2018)

TylerRay said:


> Could you post some pictures of your bible?


This is my NKJV RSB (Ligonier).

The basic idea is to make use of empty spaces in a bible and insert materials extracted with a scapel from other bibles bought on the cheap, leveraging their thin paper construction.

The bible ribbons shown are an add-in using those you can purchase that I have glued to the back binding opening of the bible.

The right photo shows side view wherein I have marked out Psalms, some NT books for quick visual access using some careful use of Sharpie pens. Better than thumb-indexed bibles wherein the index markers often fade or fall away from lots of use.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 2, 2018)

TylerRay said:


> Could you post some pictures of your bible?


The item on the right is not well rendered, but basically it shows some use of colored pencils to add some color to the black and white figures or formatting of the RSB NKJV. I have been colorizing the various figures in the bible, maps, tables, diagrams, for many years. I completed a colorized version of the Thompson Chain Reference Bible. all of the many figures and maps, that, if I may brag a wee bit, is quite nice. Taking the time to add color to items in a bible also adds to one's retention of the materials.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 2, 2018)

TylerRay said:


> Could you post some pictures of your bible?


The Maps section at the back of most bibles affords plenty of opportunity to squeeze in various inserts of personal interest.

The Confession section below was extracted from a hardbound version of the Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible. I have also transferred by hand all the SOTR's confessional note references into my RSB NKJV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

